# General Health : Conversion Chart and Measurments



## Sondra

Credit goes to http://www.saanendoah.com/

MEASURES & CONVERSIONS:

1 mL (milliliter) is equivalent to 1 cc (cubic centimeter)

Kg (kilogram) - Doses for most medications and supplements are written in kilograms (kg). 
1 kg equals 2.2 pounds.

Weight and Apothecaries' Equivalents 
1 mg (milligram) = 1/65 grain (1/60) 
1mg = 1000 ug or mcg (ug & mcg= micrograms) 
1,000 mg = 1 gram (g) 
1 gram (g)= 15.43 grains (15). 1 gram weighs about the same as one regular paper clip 
1,000 g = 1 kilogram or 2.2 pounds 
1 grain (gr) = 0.065 gram (60 mg) 
1 ounce = 1/16 pound, 28.4 grams 
1 pound = 0.454 kg., or 454 grams 
1 kg equals 2.2 pounds, 1,000 grams (To convert pounds to kilograms: pounds x 0.4536 = kilograms) 
Approximate Household Measures for oral administration: 
20 drops = 1 ml (cc) 
1 teaspoon = 5 ml (cc) 
1 Tablespoon = 15 ml (3 teaspoons), 1/2oz 
1 cup = 16 tablespoons = 240 ml 
1 liter (l) = 1,000 ml (cc), 1.06 quarts

Fluid Equivalents 
1 fluid ounce = 29.57 mL (30), 2 Tablespoons 
1 pint = 16 fluid ounces, 473.2 ml (500) 
1 quart (qt) = 946.4 ml (1000) 
1 gallon (gal) = 3785.6ml(4000)

Equivalent Measures of Length 
1 meter (m) = 39.37 inches (in) 
1 centimeter (cm) = 0.39 in 
1 millimeter (mm) = 0.039 in 
1 inch (in) = 2.54 cm 
1 foot (ft) = 30.48 cm 
1 yard (yd) = 91.44 centimeters (cm)

Other conversions : 
Weight - Unit Conversion Factors 
UNITS GIVEN UNITS WANTED FOR CONVERSION MULTIPLY BY 
lb g 453.6 
lb kg 0.4536 
oz g 28.35 
kg lb 2.2046 
kg mg 1,000,000 
kg g 1,000 
g mg 1,000 
g µg 1,000,000 
mg µg 1,000 
mg/g mg/lb 453.6 
mg/kg mg/lb 0.4536 
µg/kg µg/lb 0.4536 
Mcal kcal 1,000 
kcal/kg kcal/lb 0.4536 
kcal/lb kcal/kg 2.2046 
ppm µg/g 1 
ppm mg/kg 1 
ppm mg/lb 0.4536 
mg/kg % 0.0001 
ppm % 0.0001 
mg/g % 0.1 
g/kg % 0.1

Conversion Formulas 
Gallons into Pounds: Multiply the specific gravity of the liquid by 8.33 (weight in pounds of 1 gallon of water); then multiply this result by the number of gallons, to obtain the weight in pounds. 
Pounds into Gallons: Multiply the specific gravity of the liquid by 8.33 (weight in pounds of 1 gallon of water); then divide the number of pounds by the result, to obtain the volume in gallons.

Milliliters into Grams: Multiply the specific gravity of the substance by the number of milliliters, to obtain the weight in grams.

Grams into Millilitersivide the number of grams by the specific gravity of the substance, to obtain the volume in milliliters.

Milliliters into Pounds: Multiply the number of milliliters by the specific gravity of the substance; then divide the product by 453.59 (equivalent in grams of 1 avoirdupois pound), to obtain the weight in pounds.

Pounds into Milliliters: Multiply the number of pounds by 453.59 (equivalent in grams of 1 avoirdupois pound); then divide the product by the specific gravity of the substance, to obtain the volume in milliliters.

Milliliters into Ounces: Multiply the number of milliliters by the specific gravity of the substance; then divide the product by 28.35 (equivalent in grams of 1 avoirdupois ounce), to obtain the volume in ounces.

Ounces into Milliliters: Multiply the number of ounces by 28.35 (equivalent in grams of 1 avoirdupois ounce); then divide the product by the specific gravity of the substance, to obtain the volume in milliliters.

Grains, Drams, and Ounces into Grams (or mL): 1) Divide the number of grains by 15; or 2) multiply the number of drams by 4; or 3) multiply the number of ounces by 28.35. The result in each case equals the approximated number of grams (or mL).

Kilograms into Pounds: Multiply the number of kilograms by 2.2046, or multiply the number of kilograms by 2 and add 10% to the product.

Pounds into Kilograms: Divide the number of pounds by 2.2046, or multiply by 0.4536

top

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ADMINISTRATION OF DRUGS 
amp. = ampule 
a.d. = right ear 
a.s. = left ear 
a.u. = both ears 
c. = with 
cap. = capsule 
disp. = dispense 
gtt(s). = drop(s) 
IM = intramuscular injection 
IN = intranasal 
IP = intraperitoneal (within abdominal cavity) 
IV = intravenous injection 
o.d. = right eye 
o.s. = left eye 
o.u. = both eyes 
PO = per os, meaning given by mouth or orally 
q.s. = a sufficient quantity 
SubQ, SQ or SC = subcutaneous injection 
susp. = suspension 
tab = tablet 
FREQUENCY OF DOSING 
a.c. = before meals 
p.c. = after meals 
h. = hour 
h.s. = at bedtime 
q = every (as in q 8 hours) 
s.i.d. = every day (q day or q 24 hours) 
b.i.d. = twice a day (q 12 hours) 
t.i.d. = three times a day (q 8 hours) 
q.i.d. = four times a day (q 6 hours) 
qld. = every day 
qod = every other day 
qlw = every week 
PRN = as needed 
Sig.: = directions to patient 
stat = immediately 
Ut dict. = as directed


----------

